
Resumable Expressions in C++ [pdf] - ngrilly
http://www.open-std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/papers/2015/p0114r0.pdf
======
ngrilly
This looks so much better than await/yield in JavaScript, Python and C#,
because the await keyword is not viral.

